# Headaches and IBS?



## Kipps (Feb 18, 2003)

I have IBS as well as I get really bad headaches/migraines. I was wondering if there was a connection or if anyone else has simillar problems? If so what do you do about it?


----------



## carlowrower (Aug 24, 2003)

yes I have IBS-D and get very bad headches..doc gave me Mazalt(i may have spelled it wrong) doc said it is tension headaches..pain behind my eyes, sensitivity to light, piercing pain at top of eyebrows..moves to back of head when real bad, like a halo of pain. I get dizzy, sick to stomache sometimes. See your doc if you can. maybe get a prescrip. good luck!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I developed IBS around the time i first began to get migraines *puberty*.I used to get migraines pretty much once or twice a month and i'd almost always throw-up *yeek* In the last few years they've settled down a lot, although my IBS got worse.I don't know which is worse *hehe*Maybe there's a connection. A sensitivity to pain or something...or we're just plain unlucky.I found cutting out chocolate, cheese, red wine and coffee helped my migraines a lot, but i guess you may not be eating those anyway with IBS.xxx


----------



## electric liz (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah...I get migraines too! But, my sister, father, aunt, and grandfather all get migraines as well, so I am pretty sure that there is a genetic link for that. On the other hand, my headaches and my IBS both seem to be triggered by stress...so maybe that is a conection. That perscription that you tried (m-something)? Was it a pill that dissolves on your tongue?


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

That's so weird guys! I was going to ask about that too. Saturday night I ate dinner with my boyfriend and we had red wine. A few minutes later, I was struck with a REALLY bad head ache. I threw up and my stomach hurt so badly. It was crippling, well you guys know. It went away in an hour or so. When I was able to get out of bed, I spent some time in the hot tub later that night and it really helped! I think it helped with the tension. I'm going to ask my doc about it!


----------



## electric liz (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah...red wine is a good trigger for a headache...but my cousin who is a lab tech says that it works to constipate you! Personally, I can't tolerate more than a few sips of wine-red or white!


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

Does white wine have negative effects on head ahces and constipation too?


----------

